# 2009 ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Championships



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Championships​*February 20-22, 2009 at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN​Click HERE for the race flyer. Minor changes may be made to the flyer in the next couple of days when new information comes in, but the main information is here for you. Pass the word and tell your friends.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Flyer looks great Scott. Should be better then last year.

Ben


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Roar went to 6 min are we going to be running 6 minute qualifiers and mains? Is this one of the minor changes you may have forgot? Nice job on the flyer and format.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't believe that's what he was talking about but thanks for bringing that to our attention.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi WallyWorld, What is the biggest classes right now at Summit? Here in Mi, and at the Novak races their was more rubber people than foam sedan.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mrbighead said:


> Hi WallyWorld, What is the biggest classes right now at Summit? Here in Mi, and at the Novak races their was more rubber people than foam sedan.


 Oval and on-road TC cars all run rubber hear at Summit.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

The new soft radius corners are working real nice. Seth and Dale have done a great job on finally figuring that out. I'm really looking forward to this race.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Is there going to be an entry list on how many people signed up for this race.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Wallyworld will have to correct me, but last year we had, I believe, 65 entries. That was with a really late date. This year the date is much better, I would expect the same number or a little more. Most guys seem to enter when they show up, so an accurate entry list might be tough.

Ben


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sportpak said:


> Wallyworld will have to correct me, but last year we had, I believe, 65 entries. That was with a really late date. This year the date is much better, I would expect the same number or a little more. Most guys seem to enter when they show up, so an accurate entry list might be tough.
> 
> Ben


Thank you for the information.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I C U Fergie


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

This race is also being discussed on our regular on-road thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222939&page=43


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We are thinking about opening up a 1/12 13.5 single cell lipo class as an exhibition class at our regional race. We have four guys interested in running it and wonder if there was any more interest. 

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Will there be no stock rubber tire? Also super stock rubber is that 13.5? Lipo is allowed in all as long as roar approved correct?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jak43 said:


> We are thinking about opening up a 1/12 13.5 single cell lipo class as an exhibition class at our regional race. We have four guys interested in running it and wonder if there was any more interest.
> 
> John



you can count me in for a little outlaw 12th scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Crptracer said:


> Will there be no stock rubber tire? Also super stock rubber is that 13.5? Lipo is allowed in all as long as roar approved correct?


The rubber tire touring class is super stock this year with 13.5 motor. Yes you can run lipo as long as ROAR approved. The VTA is limited to lipos of 5000 mah or less.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

jak43 said:


> The rubber tire touring class is super stock this year with 13.5 motor. Yes you can run lipo as long as ROAR approved. The VTA is limited to lipos of 5000 mah or less.


Thanks and by the way missed ya at the midwest VTA final.......Sounds like there could be a lot of guys heading down from there to run at the regionals not just in VTA.....:wave:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

For the Roar region 5 race, we won't be running a single cell lipo 1/12 class. Just not enough interest. Had to dust of the Nimhs last night and run them to get ready for the race.

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

jak43 said:


> For the Roar region 5 race, we won't be running a single cell lipo 1/12 class. Just not enough interest. Had to dust of the Nimhs last night and run them to get ready for the race.
> 
> John



Nimhs what are those?


If anyone is on the fence about coming to the ROAR region 5 race at summit get off the fence and come on up or over summit puts on a great show and there racers are a great bunch this event last year was a blast...I would like to say thanks to Dale,John for putting in the time to get this event and to run it....Thanks.....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

jak43 said:


> For the Roar region 5 race, we won't be running a single cell lipo 1/12 class. Just not enough interest. Had to dust of the Nimhs last night and run them to get ready for the race.
> 
> John



Where is the smiley face guy that's biting his tongue??


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

:woohoo:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Keep laughing buddy. Your world is going to be a cold lonely one.....

VTA should be awesome. Losi is hooked up and ready to defend her home turf.

Ben


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

My lipo underware came in the mail yesterday!!! I wore them last night racing, I think that is where my extra speed came from to win all three qual. and the main.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

Which days during the week is the track gonna be setup for practice?


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey frank only left turns none of this left and right!LOL!!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

lol, i keep try'n to mount up toyota's on this 1/12th scale but they dont seem to fit right!!! :wave:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Brad, you got pm.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Which days during the week is the track gonna be setup for practice?


No onroad practice until Friday. Friday could be busy, get your pit setup and run some laps. A busier Friday means that traction will come in sooner, that would be nice for guys that don't typically run in crazy high traction conditions. I know I'll need as much time as possible to adjust.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

FASTPZ said:


> My lipo underware came in the mail yesterday!!! I wore them last night racing, I think that is where my extra speed came from to win all three qual. and the main.


You looked like you had a little extra pep in yer step. You better not be preheating them.:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey frank just put it in the dryer on low for about a half hour that should do it,and if your not going to be useing that pro4 i know a guy who would love to use it for cap testing


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in for VTA and 13.5/Rubber tire...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Bump to the top....cant wait till this weekend....


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> I am in for VTA and 13.5/Rubber tire...


Hi Crptracer, I am running rubber to have you hear if its going to be a good turn out for rubber.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> Hi Crptracer, I am running rubber to have you hear if its going to be a good turn out for rubber.


It was a good turnout last year so I would feel safe in saying yes....I think there were at least 12 last year....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Bump to the top......Are there any estimated class totals? Or will it be like last year and guys will just flood the place.....This was a fun event last year.....Hope everyone that can will make the trip....


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

+3 for rubber 13.5:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

jluck said:


> +3 for rubber 13.5:thumbsup:


3 more for rubber from MI:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> 3 more for rubber from MI:thumbsup:


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:........


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

So far looks like there will be possibly:

17-VTA-7to 8 ft wayne-3 Illinois-6 Indy
7-13.5/Rubber-All seen on here

Dont hesitate last year I dont believe there was alot of early entries but they started pouring in on Friday and even more saturday morning looks to be the same way this year....I am not sure about the other classes...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> So far looks like there will be possibly:
> 
> 17-VTA-7to 8 ft wayne-3 Illinois-6 Indy
> 7-13.5/Rubber-All seen on here
> ...


I attended the race last year. The turnout was lost because the season was almost over. At this point I just want to race, I signed up for 13.5 foam but if there is more for that class I will stay with 13.5 foam.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Crptracer is right. We never get a lot of early entries. Last year we had 60+ entries. This year with VTA and our local 1/12 scale guys we might have a better turnout. The trophies look really cool too.


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I am going to run 1/12 17.5 and VTA.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS (Jul 30, 2007)

@ LEAST 5+ Coming from West Mich.... Good Luck guys......


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> @ LEAST 5+ Coming from West Mich.... Good Luck guys......


The track layout is sweet. The best class to watch will be 12 Scale the cars are real fast. Joe, Dave and Frank all the Grand Rapids guys were fast for the first day. Mich have a big turn out this year.:wave:


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

good morning LOL


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

mrbighead said:


> The track layout is sweet. The best class to watch will be 12 Scale the cars are real fast. Joe, Dave and Frank all the Grand Rapids guys were fast for the first day. Mich have a big turn out this year.:wave:


Hey man how's every body doing there? Are you in the A? Is there any one there to compete with Dave in 13.5 rubber? The turn out at Larry's was bad. I would have went if I had known I could show up on Saturday. Well good luck and tell Dave, Joe, James, Mike, and Will I said whats up.:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Great time today. John ran a good program and no one got hurt. How about them VTA boys?

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Another GREAT time at Summit Raceway....Thanks to all the guys who came out.....John ran the show like a machine....13.5/Rubber is awesome wish I could have ran as good sat. or sunday as I did on friday....Not that I would have ever caught Dave or Mr.Bighead....VTA was killer and what a turnout.......Thanks Dale for suppling a great venue.....


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got home had I great time this weekend. See you guys next year!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Good show this weekend. Had fun in VTA.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to everyone that made it out to the 2009 ROAR Region 5 Championship. Race results with laptimes can be found HERE.

Pictures from the weekend on the www.summitrcraceway.com website under 'roadcourse'. Or click HERE.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

I had a great time at the race this weekend, but I always have a good time at Summit. :hat: Congrats to Denney for winning VTA in what may be his first official VTA race from what he told me:freak: Now we're all in trouble...


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I had a great time last weekend too...first time at Summit & I'll definately be back. And yes, it really was my first VTA race...

Thanks Rob, Kevin, Cody, Steve, Brian, Dale, Ben, Odus & anyone else that was willing to help me get started...I guess I won't be able to act like I don't know what's going on anymore...

Denney


----------

